# Solved: Adobe Reader Multiple Windows.



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How can I open pdf files in separate windows  or can I ??
Adobe Reader 7.0.5 .. Windows XP

Thought Id start playing with my Taxes and I have twin monitors in a span mode.
Sure would be nice if I could have the instructions on one monitor and the forms on the other.

Dont mess with PDFs much and Ill be darned if I can find the applicable preferences button.
Thanks for the help  and any donations will also be appreciated.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Couldn't say for twin monitors. 

Under Edit -- Preferences -- General there's "Show Docs in TaskBar", which *will* have _some_ relevance. Once you've figured that out, CTRL+Shift+K and CTRL+Shift+L are tiling shortcuts.

HTH (and TSG _always_ appreciates donations  ),
Andy


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You need to do it from the desktop shortcut, right click and select "properties"

Then on the Shortcut tab, add the /n switch to the end of the entry in "target"

It should look like this:
"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe" /n

Each time you start Adobe from the shortcut, it launches a new window.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Hummm ... Can't get either suggestion to open a second reader window.
So far - I can have only one Reader Window open with several files open in it.

I can stretch the reader window to span both monitors and work with it that way....
but like taxes, it's a bit of a PITA.

This is no big deal - I can work with it this way.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I use twin monitors and can have totally separate documents on each monitor.

But as above, you need to have the /n switch in the shortcut properties, and must launch Adobe from the shortcut and open a document already saved. If you are accessing on-line documents, download them and save them locally, then open Adobe, then File-Open the document.

Open Adobe again with the shortcut (new window should appear) then open the second (saved) document.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

For some reason the "/n" shortcut modifier wouldn't work this morning.
Possibly my fat fingers ... or insufficent coffee intake problems.
It works great now.
Thanks.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Its the coffee thats the necessary ingredient.

Glad it worked!


----------

